# Man I'm a Sucker for Collecting Weird Junk



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Wife has said that 100's of times. Out on Facebook Marketplace earlier this evening, minding my own business, and then it just jumped out at me for $300.... * GOT TO HAVE THIS THING!!!! * Picking it up tomorrow morning. 6x6 out of the early 70's. It looks like an Amphicat and they were made Raymond MS. They came with a single-cylinder horizontal Sachs (16HP on a good day), but I've got several good running 20HP Briggs horizontal-opposed twins that will drop right in and pep it up a little. Even got a FH721V 25HP Kawasaki that would really add some life to it
Yep, you're right Darlin'.... I've got a serious problem

Fun Winter Project Ahead


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

More for your estate sale that will inevitably occur. Too bad you won't be around to enjoy the proceeds.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> More for your estate sale that will inevitably occur. Too bad you won't be around to enjoy the proceeds.


Thanks, didn't expect anything short of a super kind and encouraging comment like that from you... . These things actually sell for a good bit of money down here when they're restored ($2,500-$3,000), there is a cult following because they were made down here.

I've got a 14 year old Grandson that's a pretty good kid and he had the floor drop out from underneath his world last week by his Mother taking off. He'll be coming to live with us next week because his Dad is on the road 3 weeks out of the month. This will be a good project over the winter for us to spend some time together in the shop and I can talk to him to make sure his life doesn't go completely off the rails. Right now, he's not feeling much love and this will be a good way to turn that around. 

We'll sell it next Spring and he gets the money to buy his first ride.... Hopefully we can find something then that meets your approval standards and we can continue the process to get him raised without becoming a drug addict, or a 1% biker.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

I had one years back they are fun but slow in the water. Enjoy!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Mrsig said:


> I had one years back they are fun but slow in the water. Enjoy!


Been looking for a project/excuse to rebuild and install that FH721 Kawasaki. Looked up the parts/machining cost this morning and it will run right at $500 and that includes a new muffler. Big improvement over the 2-stroke Sachs and no mixin' fuel. They were built down here in Raymond MS, so there's a big cult following for the mud bogger crowd. It's at least a $2,500 flip next Spring....


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Enjoy yourself getting her going good and have fun with your grandkid.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Have an inordinate amount of stuff myself. I have this issue, I hang on to old implements I don't use anymore. Have a shed attached to the main barn, loaded with stuff from engine drive sprayers to old hay mowers. Should scrap the stuff out as scrap is pretty high again as evidenced by all the catalytic convertor thieves. They are hacking off converters around here to beat the band. Cannot get mine however as the car is too low and my diesel pickup truck lost it's converter 20 years ago.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

That is cool, bob............Very good project and very good idea too..........We had something like this on the farm when I was a kid............I am thinking that ours was an Amphiacat............Argo still makes them......Damn expensive too......



https://www.motorsportsuniverse.com/listings/for-sale/argo/utility-vehicles/1171


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

It might also be this one.........Made in Michigan......









6x6 World - Amphicat Amphibious ATVs


Brochures of the Mobility Unlimited Amphicat amphibious 6x6 ATV.



www.6x6world.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have an ARGO 6 x 6 A bit of fun and they go just about anywhere.









As for crossing the water.... I have a friend out on the East Coast that has an outboard motor on the back of his. He has the eight wheel unit. 
Looks like a great project for you and the grandson!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

unsquidly said:


> It might also be this one.........Made in Michigan......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I remember them to look like. I recall someone in my youth had a red one with the white canopy. 









It reminded me of the Lost In Space Rover but smaller. And when you are a kid watching TV and then seeing someone in town owning something like it - your eyes get glued to it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I have an ARGO 6 x 6 A bit of fun and they go just about anywhere.
> View attachment 75308
> 
> 
> ...


I picked it up today and it's not a early 70's Amphicat like I first thought, it's a 1996 Max II. Nice surprise in that it has the 16HP Briggs Vanguard horizontal V-twin engine. Right front axle broke and they parked it with 140 hours on it in 2004. Replacement Axle is $135. Looks like I'll probably have $800 total in it when the resto is done ($300 purchase & $500 in parts/paint) I'm seeing inter-web listing this evening of $2,400 -$2800 on the late 90's Max II's, but I got a feeling this thing is going to be to much fun to drive, and it will get added to the stable of "keepers". Wife said in her MS drawl "Well that's just precious". Translated to "Yankee talk", that means she really likes it and I can probably get away with keeping it without hearing the usual bitchin' about collecting more junk.... And that's how us serial hoarders roll


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> I picked it up today and it's not a early 70's Amphicat like I first thought, it's a 1996 Max II. Nice surprise in that it has the 18HP Briggs Vanguard horizontal V-twin engine. Right front axle broke and they parked it with 140 hours on it in 2004. Replacement Axle is $135. Looks like I'll probably have $800 total in it when the resto is done ($300 purchase & $500 in parts/paint) I'm seeing inter-web listing this evening of $2,400 -$2800 on the late 90's Max II's, but I got a feeling this thing is going to be to much fun to drive, and it will get added to the stable of "keepers". Wife said in her MS drawl "Well that's just precious". Translated to "Yankee talk", that means she really likes it and I can probably get away with keeping it without hearing the usual bitchin' about collecting more junk.... And that's how us serial hoarders roll



SWEET......Congrats dude........Keep us posted......


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Our neighbor had one when I was a kiddo in the 60s. He would take me and my brothers for rides as his kiddo wasn’t into that kind of stuff. Damn shame, we would go knock on door and ask if his dad could come out and play.

looked like that but had room for 4 like the old Monkeys TV show had. Don’t they have some kind of dual stick steer like a dozer if I recall right? Cool project and would look great cami as it’s already base tan.

I rebuilt an old Haulmaster…small tank UTV…we used oak branches, hay and other pieces of brush to pattern spray paint and it turned out really cool looking and was fun to do.


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

That's awesome!


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I'd paint it red like ad or camo. I bet you could make quite a profit...me I couldn't part with it! 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

fuddy1952 said:


> I'd paint it red like ad or camo. I bet you could make quite a profit...me I couldn't part with it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


*"Well that's just precious"*...... Turns out she's in love with it and is really looking forward to running it around the property with the Grandsons. She was worried about taking it back on the trails in 20 acre woods next door with it painted that light brown color during hunting season. Washing machine took a dump, so when we were at Lowe's yesterday, I let her pick out a color and this is what she came up with..... No problem being mistaken for a deer that sounds like 16HP Vanguard rumbling down through the woods


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> *"Well that's just precious"*...... Turns out she's in love with it and is really looking forward to running it around the property with the Grandsons. She was worried about taking it back on the trails in 20 acre woods next door with it painted that light brown color during hunting season. Washing machine took a dump, so when we were at Lowe's yesterday, I let her pick out a color and this is what she came up with..... No problem being mistaken for a deer that sounds like 16HP Vanguard rumbling down through the woods
> 
> View attachment 75354


Nothing beats the age old '5 gallon finish'.....lol

Agri Supply has ATV tires and tubes on sale this month....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Nothing beats the age old '5 gallon finish'.....lol
> 
> Agri Supply has ATV tires and tubes on sale this month....


Can't use regular ATV tires on it..... To heavy. Specialty tires to help it float and Higher than normal tread bars is what propels it through the water. Got a 40 lbs thrust, tiller, trolling motor my Son-in-law will donate if I fabricate quick mount brackets for duck hunting season. Wife wants a roof on it, so rig a custom folding camo net to go over that and you have a "mobile" duck blind you can drive on/off a trailer


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bob:

I happen to have an Agua Bug 2 stroke outboard motor up in the trusses that I bought new way back when. Before I put it away, I dried the carb out so it's all good. If you know anyone who needs a long shaft outboard, I have one. Used to put it on my 17 foot square stern canoe but the canoe went down the road tears ago.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Bob:
> 
> I happen to have an Agua Bug 2 stroke outboard motor up in the trusses that I bought new way back when. Before I put it away, I dried the carb out so it's all good. If you know anyone who needs a long shaft outboard, I have one. Used to put it on my 17 foot square stern canoe but the canoe went down the road tears ago.


I figure the SIL owes me that trolling motor..... I gave him a pristine 1956 Western Auto "Wizard" to hang on the wall in his man cave. Found it in the loft when I moved into the shop.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Can't use regular ATV tires on it..... To heavy. Specialty tires to help it float and Higher than normal tread bars is what propels it through the water. Got a 40 lbs thrust, tiller, trolling motor my Son-in-law will donate if I fabricate quick mount brackets for duck hunting season. Wife wants a roof on it, so rig a custom folding camo net to go over that and you have a "mobile" duck blind you can drive on/off a trailer


them ducks gonna see disco with that green🤔. Maybe a camo cloth when going hunting will work.

I think that green will look cool with some striping though….I’m not into bird hunting so personally wouldn’t worry about it but I have friends who love it. Personally, I think duck taste like what rat would taste like. 

Anyway, great progress and curious what the undercarriage work will involve. Shoot some pics when able….I assume they’re gear drive cuz can’t imagine how a belt drive would function….just curious

Also, do all six have drive power?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

TX MX5200 said:


> them ducks gonna see disco with that green🤔. Maybe a camo cloth when going hunting will work.
> 
> I think that green will look cool with some striping though….I’m not into bird hunting so personally wouldn’t worry about it but I have friends who love it. Personally, I think duck taste like what rat would taste like.
> 
> ...


The "park it " problem was a bushing failure on the right front axle. The "body" consist of the fiberglass top I just painted and a tub (boat part). Inside the tub, there is a metal frame that contains the engine/transmission/axle mounting. The drive system is about 30' of #50 & #60 chain/spockets, a variable speed torque convertor, and a Borg-warner T20 skid steer transmission. I've got it completely tore down to the point where just the frame is sitting on one of my tables lifts. So, it's literally a frame up rebuild. Here's a couple of diagrams that shows the component lay out and how the T20 skid steers trans works....


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks like a fun project


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

So it’s a cvt belt drive to the tranny, then gear driven to all wheels? If so, does it have a cvt enclosure or is it exposed. I ask as the UTVs have an enclosure for the cvt system to keep water and debris from the belt.

mid the above is correct then I wonder why the utv has the enclosure because that 6x6 is definitely made to see more water than an UTV.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Nope..... It's belt to the T20 Trans and then chains and sprockets to the drive wheels









All this rides in a giant, watertight "Tub", which is what makes it float

Belt from Briggs Vanguard to T20 trans.... #50 chain from T20 to upper jack shafts... #60 chain from upper to lower jack shafts (also drives center axles).... #50 chain from lower jack shafts to front and rear axles


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Gotya…so the entire system is water proofed…guess only seals are axle seals to keep water out. But even with that, it stays dry if not using as a boat.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

TX MX5200 said:


> Gotya…so the entire system is water proofed…guess only seals are axle seals to keep water out. But even with that, it stays dry if not using as a boat.


Yep.... Sealed Axle bearings run in a double flange, backed with a big rubber gasket, and bolt to the "tub". The tub and the special tires are what actually makes it float. The tires are way lighter than ATV tires and only run 3 PSI pressure. The higher than normal tread bars are what propels it through the water.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

That looks like a very fun project, Bob......The tires that go on that are kind of like a sand paddle with thicker bars though, right?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Here is a good replacement for the original OEM tires.......These are bead lock wheels which would be great with running that low of PSI in the tires.....






Welcome to Richard's Relics Parts for ATV's


Richard's Relics sells Parts for Amphibious ATV's



www.richardsrelics.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> Here is a good replacement for the original OEM tires.......These are bead lock wheels which would be great with running that low of PSI in the tires.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the link, BUT...... They don't make these any more and that site takes full advantage of people that don't know where else to source parts. They want $100 each for those tires. Shop on-line a little and you can buy them for $60. They want $35 for a 10' choke cable you can buy from Stens for $10. Sells 5' of Chinese made #50 chain for $60 ($12 per foot), you can buy #50 U.S. made Diamond brand chain all day long for $6 per foot at Motion Industries. $28 each for 21x11x8 tubes you can buy for $12. List goes on and on..... Every part they sell is way over priced and available some where else.

It's like the "Willys Rear Axle Seal" for $30 you see on some of these specialty Willys sites. Willys didn't make that axle, it's a Dana 53. Seal is $6, in stock at NAPA. $700 of a "front disc brake conversion kit"..... Once again it's a Dana 25 front diff, just like the ones that came on Chevy 4x4's from the mid-70's to the mid-90's. All the parts at NAPA add up to $250.

Don't even get me started on ereplacementparts.com for mower parts..... You can pay Google to have your website pop up first in a search and these sites make a lot of $$$, doing just that, off people that don't have experience looking for parts/components and just buy what they need from the 1st site they see that claims to have it in stock.

I do my best on this forum to share my parts sources just to screw this type of web-site out of sales as much as possible... Most of the time when you see me posting on this forum, it was because I was sitting at the keyboard anyway..... Looking for parts


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I tend to buy all my hydraulically related parts from Motion Industries. They have a large warehouse and retail counter just over the Ohio line in North Toledo. I also have my hoses made up at the Parker shop in Monroe, Michigan, Good folks both places.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Appreciate the link, BUT...... They don't make these any more and that site takes full advantage of people that don't know where else to source parts. They want $100 each for those tires. Shop on-line a little and you can buy them for $60. They want $35 for a 10' choke cable you can buy from Stens for $10. Sells 5' of Chinese made #50 chain for $60 ($12 per foot), you can buy #50 U.S. made Diamond brand chain all day long for $6 per foot at Motion Industries. $28 each for 21x11x8 tubes you can buy for $12. List goes on and on..... Every part they sell is way over priced and available some where else.
> 
> It's like the "Willys Rear Axle Seal" for $30 you see on some of these specialty Willys sites. Willys didn't make that axle, it's a Dana 53. Seal is $6, in stock at NAPA. $700 of a "front disc brake conversion kit"..... Once again it's a Dana 25 front diff, just like the ones that came on Chevy 4x4's from the mid-70's to the mid-90's. All the parts at NAPA add up to $250.
> 
> ...



I agree with all the above.......Once again, I should have clarified this a bit more.....Not really saying to buy from this source just the tire was a good replacement.....I assumed that they were not cheap through these guys and I also assumed that you knew other cheaper places to get them....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It's wonderful that your wife has become part of the team working on this. Even if it is just picking the paint color, she is involved and great on you for taking in your grandson and making this a family project to bond over. Makes me wish I was 10 years old and your neighbor.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> It's wonderful that your wife has become part of the team working on this. Even if it is just picking the paint color, she is involved and great on you for taking in your grandson and making this a family project to bond over. Makes me wish I was 10 years old and your neighbor.


Me too..... My 10 year old next door moved and there's been nobody to sweep the shop floor, run the pressure washer, and put tools away all Summer. As the "Shop Supervisor", union work rules prohibit me from doing it, so the shop is a mess..... Guess what the Grandson gets to do right off the bat??


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Me too..... My 10 year old next door moved and there's been nobody to sweep the shop floor, run the pressure washer, and put tools away all Summer. As the "Shop Supervisor", union work rules prohibit me from doing it, so the shop is a mess..... Guess what the Grandson gets to do right off the bat??



That type of work builds character.....All three of my daughters can attest to that......LOL


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> *"Well that's just precious"*...... Turns out she's in love with it ... No problem being mistaken for a deer that sounds like 16HP Vanguard rumbling down through the woods



View attachment 75354


Oh my, this is going to have that JD look. It will be very cool looking now. She did very well picking that nice color.  I've heard of YanDeere's, your machine will be a VanDeere.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> I tend to buy all my hydraulically related parts from Motion Industries. They have a large warehouse and retail counter just over the Ohio line in North Toledo. I also have my hoses made up at the Parker shop in Monroe, Michigan, Good folks both places.


Motion Ind. is a huge markup distributor. However, they do have products as one just can't get from a big box hardware store. They are sort of like Fastenal.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> Motion Ind. is a huge markup distributor. However, they do have products as one just can't get from a big box hardware store. They are sort of like Fastenal.


Yep.... Nobody ever walked out the door of MI saying "That was pretty cheap".... But if you're looking for hard-to-find/weird components, they're a good source, and it's always quality stuff. The people working there generally know what they are talking about, unlike getting that blank stare from the part-timer in the orange, or blue vest


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> View attachment 75354
> 
> 
> Oh my, this is going to have that JD look. It will be very cool looking now. She did very well picking that nice color.  I've heard of YanDeere's, your machine will be a VanDeere.
> ...


We have used that same JD model and it will leave ya walking thru the mud in a hurry. From what I recall as a kiddo that banana split mobile will run circles around the JD in any water or mud.

The JD guts are all super low to the ground and it bogs down like a rock dragging undercarriage on the ground. It may be a hauler but on dry terrain only. I’m thinking it’s more of a golf course mulch hauler. They may have other models, but the 4 wheel rear drive gets you no farther than a 2wd ac delco club car club hauler. Put that next to the 6x6 stick drive monkeys mobile and I know which one I’m wanting to cruise around in👍


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob Driver said:


> Me too..... My 10 year old next door moved and there's been nobody to sweep the shop floor, run the pressure washer, and put tools away all Summer. As the "Shop Supervisor", union work rules prohibit me from doing it, so the shop is a mess..... Guess what the Grandson gets to do right off the bat??


I'd be up for that kind of work now on my good days....... On second thought, considering the mess my basement work area is in and the disaster in my shop, I could use my very own 10 year old kid. My oldest grandson will be 4 this December. He is too short to reach the tool cabinet drawers for now.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

The sad part is JD still makes these.....They call them the Gator T series.......I had an older one and it was basically a high priced golf cart.......I didn't have it very long until it left the farm....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll tell you Bob, I've been called a hoarder (and worse) many times, but I suspect the stuff you collect brings you fun and some joy in life, just like it does for me. My wife doesn't like it when I bring "found treasures" home. But she knows where I am all the time so she doesn't complain too much.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

So Bob..........Got this thing done yet? Be great to see some pictures if ya do.......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> So Bob..........Got this thing done yet? Be great to see some pictures if ya do.......


I turned the corner about a week ago and have started putting it back together. Biggest thing was designing/fabricating a disc brake system, because I just refused to pay $175 for 4 rivet-on brake pads. Way Overpriced Brake Pads

I might post some pictures of that. I just finished puting the T-20 transmission back together today.... SOS, $165 for a "Seal Kit". $6 sheet of gasket material and $20 for the two output shaft seals from NAPA.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK Unsquidly.... So between finishing out the 48' Willys, working on the 66' Bronco (it now has brakes and you can drive it), I've been working off/on the 6x6 also. The big thing was replacing the worn out drive sprockets and rusted up chain. The front drive sprockets were the main issue, because that's where the mechanical disc brakes are mounted. They no longer make that sprocket/brake rotor set up and they want $175 just for the 4 riveted brake pads for the mechanical disc brakes even if that was the only problem, so essentially no service or parking brakes with just replacing the drive sprockets. Time to do some riggin'..... Surely there's a way to fit hydraulic disc brakes on this thing???










Yep..... Go-kart brake rotors, calipers, master cylinder, hoses. Complication (there always is one) was that most of the bigger side-by-side dual master cylinders available are "push-type" and the existing brake pedal setup was "pull-type". Dang it... Gotta fabricate a "reversing mechanism". Took a lot of thinkin'(I hate it when that happens), a lot of small part fabricating, and I'll have to readily admit to a lot of cussin'..... Here's my version of the answer to putting disc brakes on a MaxII 6x6. Whole set up was $100 with some heavy shopping on Amazon










OK.... Now I got this Forrest Gump looking set-up on the machine that works, but there's a floorboard on the machine that isn't gonna be even close to fitting back in place. Break out the die grinder with a cutoff wheel, some 1/8" ABS plastic sheets, and a heat gun to make this cluster look a little neater.....










Put the T-20 transmission back to together this week after putting new seals/o-rings in it and checking the braking bands. Fired up the 16HP Vanguard engine and they are both ready to stab back in the frame. Then the whole sub-frame is ready to drop back in the tub. At the pace I'm moving, I'm shootin' for finishing it up some time before Valentine's Day. That is unless the kid decides "discretion is the better part of valor" and wants disc brakes on the front of the Willys after I install the overdrive unit that finally showed up this week and that 73 year old truck (with 73 year old manual steering) will run 70MPH


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

The 6 by is looking great Bob........Thanks for the update.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> The 6 by is looking great Bob........Thanks for the update.....


With a rattle can of paint and a wire wheel, I can make a lawn chair "look great"... You just might want to exercise a little caution when you plop your butt down in it the first time


----------



## RAKe (12 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> That's what I remember them to look like. I recall someone in my youth had a red one with the white canopy.
> View attachment 75309
> 
> 
> It reminded me of the Lost In Space Rover but smaller. And when you are a kid watching TV and then seeing someone in town owning something like it - your eyes get glued to it.


I remember that thing! At my age then, it was the spaceship and vehicles that interested me more than anything. But I got tired of that idiot Smith being the center of so many episodes -- they should have focused more on the fantastic implements. And the supposed aliens also left much to be desired.

View attachment 75310


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

Just like to comment on the start of this post,
Women just don't see things that us men do! we can look at a bit of old farm machinery and can visualize what it will look like after a bit of work, but I've overcome that

I thought a few years ago it was about time I made a will, so arrange to have a meeting to sort out the house etc. at the end of it they asked if I had anything else of value 
I said well I have a couple of old tractors and a few implements, they made a list and asked me their value, whilst doing that my wife kept saying "HOW MUCH" what that bit of old rust you bought is now worth that!
As the values were put against the items, tractors, ploughs, cultivators, trailers etc you could see her mind changing about the "JUNK" in her words I'd bought over the years
Now when I go to an auction and come home with an item, I now don,t get any of the old comments "what have you bought that Junk for"
She just see;s me put on my boiler suit and head off to the workshop knowing that that bit of junk will improve in value (if I sell it) harmony at last

BOBUK


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

R S Atter said:


> Just like to comment on the start of this post,
> Women just don't see things that us men do! we can look at a bit of old farm machinery and can visualize what it will look like after a bit of work, but I've overcome that
> 
> I thought a few years ago it was about time I made a will, so arrange to have a meeting to sort out the house etc. at the end of it they asked if I had anything else of value
> ...


There ain't no way in hell I would give her any inkling I'm worth more to her dead than I am alive. That's just begging to be the unfortunate male lead in an episode of "Snapped". I've seen her watch that show with a cup of coffee, pen, and note pad


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK..... Today is the day, it's finally done. Between the '48 Willys and the '66 Bronco, I've been busy with the Kid's stuff. Got the overdrive unit in the Willys last weekend and it cruises right along at 65MPH. Big improvement from 45MPH. Now the kid sees what I mean by 1948 drum brakes and he's shipping me the parts to convert to disc brakes on the front. He's also shopping the parts for power steering, you use the steering box off of a Ford ranger. It took way longer than what I wanted to get the 6x6 finished, but it's as much fun to drive as I thought. Here's the before and after pictures......

This is the way I found it in October









Here it is after a couple of laps around the yard today. Got just a little over $1,200 in it total. Around here, it'll sell for around $3K, but I'm probably going to keep it


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow Bob......Looks really good.......Nice job.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks incredible Bob!


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

Nice work!!! Super impressive. I hope your still getting to bond with your grandson. I can kinda relate to what he is going through and it is not easy. Sounds like he has amazing grandparents!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep..... Exactly what I figured when I started this project. I just heard her talking on a Skype call to her Daughter and the 4 year old Grandson, it's officially no longer "my stupid toy", it's now "our fun toy"... Should have just got another commercial zero-turn to flip, no way in hell she would go anywhere near it


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Might as well go ahead and show the exact moment where I was bullied out of my toy by the people actually in charge around here just in case this gets before a Grand Jury. The Queen and the youngest Prince exerting their royal privilege over the Serf.....
"Ye Royal thing fixer"


----------



## bOB dAVIS (Jan 7, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> Thanks, didn't expect anything short of a super kind and encouraging comment like that from you... . These things actually sell for a good bit of money down here when they're restored ($2,500-$3,000), there is a cult following because they were made down here.
> 
> I've got a 14 year old Grandson that's a pretty good kid and he had the floor drop out from underneath his world last week by his Mother taking off. He'll be coming to live with us next week because his Dad is on the road 3 weeks out of the month. This will be a good project over the winter for us to spend some time together in the shop and I can talk to him to make sure his life doesn't go completely off the rails. Right now, he's not feeling much love and this will be a good way to turn that around.
> 
> We'll sell it next Spring and he gets the money to buy his first ride.... Hopefully we can find something then that meets your approval standards and we can continue the process to get him raised without becoming a drug addict, or a 1% biker.


Only an Argo 8 wheeler is worth over $3000.00 . This one looks like someone separated the body on it and it probably won’t float any more without some work resealing it . Look the chains over . They can have 3 or 4 pairs of chains . Remember it has 6 wheels and it has to have more chains to a clutch . A cvt type .


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bOB dAVIS said:


> Only an Argo 8 wheeler is worth over $3000.00 . This one looks like someone separated the body on it and it probably won’t float any more without some work resealing it . Look the chains over . They can have 3 or 4 pairs of chains . Remember it has 6 wheels and it has to have more chains to a clutch . A cvt type .


Thanks for the advise, but if you read the entire thread, you will see I drug it out the weeds last October and rebuilt it from the frame up over the Winter. I pretty much know how it works, but I appreciate the pointers. Maybe you can help me out with something.... What is the final main shaft thrust limit supposed to be in the T20 when you get it fully assembled? I ended up at .005, but I'd like to get that verified by a guy that really knows what they're talking about....

I'm a little concerned about your appraisal abilities. Here's a MAX II with a snow plow and a cheap canvas cab on it. This guy has no qualms about asking $6,250 and that was 3 years ago. Perhaps you might be a little off on your current market value? I'm pretty familiar with the market for ATV's and mowers down here in MS. It sounds like you must buy/fix and flip them on a regular basis like me?

MAX II $6,250


----------

